#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Como acessar rádio Huawei Optix RTN 950?

## Ellzio

Olá, 

Temos um rádio Huawei em nossa rede, porém perdemos o acesso a ele, não sei se por conta do ip ou mascara, não consigo encontrar ele, Faço todo processo de Inicialização do U2000 Web LCT, faço o método de Criação de NE – Método “Search NE”....Porém não encontro, teria algum outro modo de acesso e ou descobrir o ip/mask?

Esta funcionando normalmente o link que passamos nele, porém não consigo acessar, gostaria de mudar o ip para que eu tenha gerência dos equipamentos que esta atrás dele....

Perdoem qualquer erro, não tenho conhecimentos em Huawei....

Grato Desde já...

----------


## armc_2003

Está usando windows XP? Tem java instalado? IP na faixa de 129.9.0.0/16?

----------


## Ellzio

Obrigado por responder @*armc_2003*, Não estou usando XP, seria diferencial? Estou utilizando Windows 7, tenho Java instalado e a faixa de IP esta 129.9.0.0/16, tentei outras faixas tb, sem sucesso....




> Está usando windows XP? Tem java instalado? IP na faixa de 129.9.0.0/16?

----------


## brunocemeru

Amigo eu também sou leigo em rádio enlace.
Em uma outra discussão sobre huawei recomendaram instalar o wireshark descobrir a faixa de ip que o radio esta e mandar buscar  NE – Método “Search NE”.
Claro que o cabo de gerencia da magazine tem que esta conectado ao notebook.
"
amigo vou ser bem sincero com vc, comprei um par de huawei rtn 910 e deu um trabalho do cao para configurar, foram uns tres caras tentar e nao conseguiram, ateh q axei um cara na bahia q configurou em 15 minutos e me cobrou 800 reais, para acessar o radio vc precisa desse programa http://186.225.16.182/WebLCT2013.rar, vc precisa saber a faixa de ip p colocar na sua placa, a senha do programa eh admin admin, a do radio o logim eh root e a senha password, para encontrar o radio vc clicar em advanced search ele ira pesquisar na faixa em q vc colocou o ip na sua placa, c vc nao souber o ip do radio vc pode tentar axar com o wireshark. espero que vc tenha mais sorte do que eu, caso queira falar com o cara q configuro comigo eh soh chamar ele no wats 77 9803-0778
"
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=180647&page=4

----------


## Ellzio

Obrigado por responder @*brunocemeru* , você deu uma luz e tanto ai, Wireshark, não estava lembrando dessa possibilidade, irei tentar, sobre s configurações, ele esta funcionando, ja acessei ele meses atrás, sei como funcion o procedimento, só não sei configurações avançadas...Muito Obrigado pelo apoio, qualquer coisa procuro o cara que você indicou ai....Abcs




> Amigo eu também sou leigo em rádio enlace.
> Em uma outra discussão sobre huawei recomendaram instalar o wireshark descobrir a faixa de ip que o radio esta e mandar buscar  NE – Método “Search NE”.
> Claro que o cabo de gerencia da magazine tem que esta conectado ao notebook.
> "
> amigo vou ser bem sincero com vc, comprei um par de huawei rtn 910 e deu um trabalho do cao para configurar, foram uns tres caras tentar e nao conseguiram, ateh q axei um cara na bahia q configurou em 15 minutos e me cobrou 800 reais, para acessar o radio vc precisa desse programa http://186.225.16.182/WebLCT2013.rar, vc precisa saber a faixa de ip p colocar na sua placa, a senha do programa eh admin admin, a do radio o logim eh root e a senha password, para encontrar o radio vc clicar em advanced search ele ira pesquisar na faixa em q vc colocou o ip na sua placa, c vc nao souber o ip do radio vc pode tentar axar com o wireshark. espero que vc tenha mais sorte do que eu, caso queira falar com o cara q configuro comigo eh soh chamar ele no wats 77 9803-0778
> "
> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=180647&page=4

----------


## brunocemeru

vlw

----------

